# Pressemeldung: Babs unterwegs: Raubfischangeln in Norwegen



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2016)

Pressemeldung

*Babs unterwegs: Raubfischangeln in Norwegen​*






DVD Titel: Babs unterwegs: Raubfischangeln in Norwegen 
Jetzt bestellbar auf www.babs-angeln.de/shop/ 

Beschreibung:
Begleite die süße Babs an die einsamen und unberührten Süßwasserspots von Norwegen. Endlose Seen und Flussläufe warten darauf, von dir entdeckt zu werden. Mit Auto und Boot erkundete sie drei Gewässer der Superlative: Im süd-östlichen Teil der Landes die Region um den See Mjøsa mit den hungrigsten Hechten, die Babs je sah. Im Süden den See Vansjø, Zander, Zander, Zander in wilder Natur. Im Norden entspringt die Gaula - das Lachsparadies Norwegens – Anglerglück pur!  „Fresswütige Hechte, springende Lachse, Zanderglück – sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt!“ schwärmt Babs rückblickend von dieser Reise: „An jeder Station ein Abenteuer – unbekannte Gewässer erkunden ist einfach meine Leidenschaft.“ Eine DVD mit vielen tollen Angeltipps!

Abschnitte der DVD:
Hechtangeln in der Region Mjøsa
Lachsangeln mit Matt Hayes an der Gaula
Zanderangeln in der Region Vansjø

Weitere Infos zur DVD:
Sprache: Deutsch
Länge: 85 min.
Format: 16:9
Gäste: Matt Hayes
Gattung: Dokutainment


----------



## phirania (9. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs unterwegs: Raubfischangeln in Norwegen*

Gut das,das Bild ohne Ton ist....:q:q:q


----------



## Mitschman (9. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs unterwegs: Raubfischangeln in Norwegen*

Ich bin vorgestern auf Youtube zum ersten Mal in ein Video von ihr geraten ... Die ist ja extrem nervig! |uhoh:


----------



## Andal (9. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs unterwegs: Raubfischangeln in Norwegen*

Super. Endlich mal wieder eine DVD, die man getrost am Straßenrand in die Bäume hängen kann, um Wildwechsel zu verhindern! #6


----------



## Wuemmehunter (9. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs unterwegs: Raubfischangeln in Norwegen*

„Begleite die süße Babs …" Keine schöne Vorstellung!


----------



## fischbär (9. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs unterwegs: Raubfischangeln in Norwegen*

Angeln oder Kalendergirl. Finde ich nicht sonderlich überzeugend und werde ich mir ganz sicher nicht antun. Die ganzen Profis sind doch eh völlig überhyped.


----------



## Henry (9. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs unterwegs: Raubfischangeln in Norwegen*

Ich finde die Filme mit ihr zum Teil unterhaltsamer, als wenn da so ein "Sie müssen erst den Nippel..."-Typ stumpf in die Kamera blubbert. Ist halt mal was anderes. Und mit Matt Hayes als Gast hat sie einen guten Fang gemacht.


----------



## Ladi74 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs unterwegs: Raubfischangeln in Norwegen*

Schxxx, ich dachte sie ist im Playboy.:q:q:q
Wieder Geld gespart!


----------



## kati48268 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs unterwegs: Raubfischangeln in Norwegen*



Henry Blake schrieb:


> Ich finde die Filme mit ihr zum Teil unterhaltsamer, als wenn da so ein "Sie müssen erst den Nippel..."-Typ stumpf in die Kamera blubbert. Ist halt mal was anderes. Und mit Matt Hayes als Gast hat sie einen guten Fang gemacht.


|good:


----------



## Deep Down (9. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs unterwegs: Raubfischangeln in Norwegen*

Das muss man ja echt mal einräumen. Die kommt auf ihren Videos manchmal etwas strange und holperig rüber, dass macht sie aber deshalb doch recht authentisch und die erlebt auf ihren Reisen/Touren auch wirklich etwas!

Jedenfalls damit insgesamt anders als die Typen die tote Zander drillen, in Verbotszonen angeln, Berichte mit "Fakebildern" pushen oder überhaupt irgendwas erfinden, um sich wichtig zu machen.

Also Babs, mach mal einfach weiter!


----------



## Jose (9. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs unterwegs: Raubfischangeln in Norwegen*

...alles schön und gut, aber wieso ist das ne pressemeldung?
"werbung" oder "ruhuuf mihiiich ahhan" wär sachbezogener.


----------



## Andal (9. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs unterwegs: Raubfischangeln in Norwegen*

Ich könnte mich immer wieder kugeln...

...das Blondmöpschen taucht auf, es kommen die ersten Kritiken und wie aus dem Nichts erscheinen plötzlich Kerle, die man sonst als Machos by Design kennt, die ausgerechnet bei der den Frauenversteher geben.


----------



## Trollhorn (9. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs unterwegs: Raubfischangeln in Norwegen*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich immer wieder kugeln...
> 
> ...das Blondmöpschen taucht auf, es kommen die ersten Kritiken und wie aus dem Nichts erscheinen plötzlich Kerle, die man sonst als Machos by Design kennt, die ausgerechnet bei der den Frauenversteher geben.



Oder:

...und kaum taucht das "Blondmöpschen" auf, kommen die selbsterwählten Macho-Junggesellen aus den Ecken hervor und empören sich. Fast als würden sie drauf warten und täglich "Babs" in die Suchfunktion eingeben. Wenn die Gelegenheit passt wird auch gern mal ein Spruch gegen Frauen oder besser noch die Ex abgelassen.

Also mich amüsieren beide Lager, daher ruhig weiter Nachrichten/Werbung von der Babs. Achja und zum Thema: Ihre DVD interessiert mich nich.


----------



## dieteraalland (10. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs unterwegs: Raubfischangeln in Norwegen*



Andal schrieb:


> Super. Endlich mal wieder eine DVD, die man getrost am Straßenrand in die Bäume hängen kann, um Wildwechsel zu verhindern! #6



#6#6#6#6#6
dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen


----------



## phirania (10. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs unterwegs: Raubfischangeln in Norwegen*

Jungs,machts einfach besser.....:q:q:q
Ok die Stimme verscheucht jeden Grizzly Bär.:q
Aber dafür kann man dann in Ruhe Lachse fangen :m


----------



## Andal (11. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs unterwegs: Raubfischangeln in Norwegen*

Grizzlys in Norwegen? Ja nee, is klar! :m


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (11. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs unterwegs: Raubfischangeln in Norwegen*

Vielfraß, Braunbär, Wolf such Dir einen aus den es zu verscheuchen gilt! Mich interessiert Babs nicht, Veith nicht, Dietmar nicht und Matze kuck ich mir auch nur zur Unterhaltung an. Aber hier hat sich ja eine Frau gewagt in die Domäne der Angelschreiberlinge einzudringen. Ist mal wieder ein Bier und Chips verdächtiges Thema.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Henry (11. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs unterwegs: Raubfischangeln in Norwegen*



> Ich könnte mich immer wieder kugeln...
> 
> ...das Blondmöpschen taucht auf, es kommen die ersten Kritiken und wie aus dem Nichts erscheinen plötzlich Kerle, die man sonst als Machos by Design kennt, die ausgerechnet bei der den Frauenversteher geben.



Niemand versteht Frauen... nicht einmal Frauen verstehen Frauen. 

Wenn ich mir einen russischen Porno angucke, muss ich auch nichts verstehen. Es ist schön anzusehen, es ist mal was anderes und am Ende zählt, was dabei heraus kommt.

Bier und Chips wären jetzt in der Tat nicht Schlecht.


----------



## yukonjack (11. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs unterwegs: Raubfischangeln in Norwegen*



Henry Blake schrieb:


> Niemand versteht Frauen... nicht einmal Frauen verstehen Frauen.
> 
> Wenn ich mir einen russischen Porno angucke, muss ich auch nichts verstehen. Es ist schön anzusehen, es ist mal was anderes und am Ende zählt, was dabei heraus kommt.
> 
> Bier und Chips wären jetzt in der Tat nicht Schlecht.



haste mal nen Link:l:l:l


----------



## Jose (11. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs unterwegs: Raubfischangeln in Norwegen*



Henry Blake schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich mir einen russischen Porno angucke, muss ich auch nichts verstehen. Es ist schön anzusehen, es ist mal was anderes und am Ende zählt, was dabei heraus kommt...


lass stecken.
wie du schreibst kommt wohl nix bei raus


----------

